# Getting the TWANG out of my high-E



## ElRay (Nov 2, 2011)

My youngest has started Guitar Lessons, so I'm back to playing my acoustic a lot more and the twanginess of the high-E is starting to get a bit annoying. It's fine as part of a chord or a double-stop, but solo notes, not-so-much.

Currently, it's strung-up with D'Addario single strings that are Extra Light-ish:

```
E4 .011"  PL == 19.62#
B3 .015"  PL == 20.48#
G3 .020"  PB == 20.98#
D3 .027"  PB == 21.55#
A2 .036"  PB == 21.87#
E2 .049"  PB == 22.49#
total == 126.98#
```
I don't want to go any lighter, but I have a hard time seeing a thicker, tighter E being less twangy, even though I did find one site that said:


http://www.fretnotguitarrepair.com/repair/acoustic-guitar/strings.php said:


> A common complaint when using very light or extra light gauge strings is a loss of volume, sustain and a thin or twangy sound.


D'Addario do not seem to be making the brass plated singles anymore, so I don't really want to switch to something that I knowingly won't be able to replace down the road.

Any suggestions for a more mellow set of trebles that are available as single strings? I hate the typical mix where tensions are all over the place, so I really don't want to buy an OTC pack.

Ray


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 2, 2011)

Stringing it lighter will increase twang. Lighter strings are brighter. String er up heavy like.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 2, 2011)

It could just be a setup issue too - a very slight buzz from somewhere making the first string twangy. But beyond that I'd try heavier strings. Note that traditional jazz players use super heavy strings for their super dark tones.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with all of the above.

Before changing strings though,try picking lighter,experimenting with darker sounding picks without sharp attack.

On the subject of strings,using flatwounds would be a solution,but I doubt you can find singles easily.


Also..Am I the only one that doesn't consider a .011 for the high e to be "Extra light-ish"?I know it's an acoustic ,but still it's by no means light..If you were to raise the string tension to normal what would you do?String it with .013s?

I play my electric with my high string at 11.3 lbs and going up,and I string the two high 3 strings of my 12-string with .008s,so it may just be me and my spaghetti strings


----------



## ElRay (Nov 3, 2011)

SM, TG & DNS: Actually, tighter/thicker strings being less twangy makes sense. 



Deadnightshade said:


> Before changing strings though,try picking lighter,experimenting with darker sounding picks without sharp attack.


That would take surgery and/or a visit to the nail salon  I fingerpick.


Deadnightshade said:


> ... using flatwounds would be a solution ...


The problem with flatwounds, etc. is that the sets use the same treble strings. I like my bass strings, I just want less bright/twangy trebles.


Deadnightshade said:


> Also..Am I the only one that doesn't consider a .011 for the high e to be "Extra light-ish"?


A set of D'Addario Extra Lights are 10-47 with a total tension of 135 lbs. I've got the guitar set-up 11-49, with higher tension on the two E's and the B, but the total tension is only 127 lbs. Hence the "-ish".

Looking at the stings I have sitting around, the only thing I could do while keeping the tensions [geek mode=on]monotonically increasing[geek mode=off] would be:

```
E4 .0135" PL == 29.55#
B3 .020"  PL == 36.41#
G3 .027"  PB == 38.39#
D3 .036"  PB == 38.96#
A2 .049"  PB == 40.07#
E2 .070"  PB == 43.66#
total == 227.04#
```
which is about 10 lbs heavier than a pre-packaged 14-59 Heavy set. I may place an order and go with:

```
E4 .013" PL == 27.41#
B3 .018" PL == 29.49#
G3 .024" PB == 30.24#
D3 .032" PB == 30.53#
A2 .045" PB == 34.04#
E2 .062" PB == 35.38#
total == 187.07#
```
which puts me in the same total tension range as an OTC set of 13-56 Mediums (189 lbs). The next choice would be:

```
E4 .014" PL == 31.79#
B3 .019" PL == 32.86#
G3 .026" PB == 35.3#
D3 .035" PB == 36.84#
A2 .047" PB == 36.92#
E2 .064" PB == 37.45#
total == 211.16#
```
which would be a touch lighter than a set of 14-59 Heavy (217 lbs).

Ray


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 3, 2011)

217 lbs, holy crap that is in league of a bass!. What scale length is your acoustic? FWIW longer scales are often twangier too... unfortunately.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 3, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> 217 lbs, holy crap that is in league of a bass!.


I know, that's why I didn't want to jump up to a 14. D'Addario sells them pre-packaged 14-59's, so I guess there's enough folks that buy them. I've got a 20 yr-old Mitchell MD-100 and I'd be afraid of ripping the top off if I went with heavies.


SirMyghin said:


> What scale length is your acoustic? FWIW longer scales are often twangier too... unfortunately.


It's a "standard" 25-1/2". That's part of why my intent is to go with a 24-1/2" to 26-1/2" (or 27", depending on how string tensions/gauges go) fan on the electric I've been planning.

Ray


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 3, 2011)

Yikes, well good luck. Maybe find some variety of coated string? They might darken you up too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2011)

Could the string material be the problem? Don't they hav steel and bronze strings?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2011)

Could the string material be the problem? Don't they hav steel and bronze strings?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2011)

Could the string material be the problem? Don't they hav steel and bronze strings?


----------



## ElRay (Nov 3, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Could the string material be the problem? Don't they hav steel and bronze strings?


D'Addario 'has' brass plated stel strings; however, it's looking like they're being discontinued. JustStrings.com only has one gauge left and StringsByMail.com has them listed as "Discontinued when gone".

I'm going the path of least resistance and stepping-up to "Mediums" (that 13-62 progressive tension set listed in an earlier post). If that doesn't tame the twang, I'll start trying other brands of treble strings. I know Martin has bronzed steel strings.

Ray


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2011)

^ That's what I use... The Martin brass ones. Definitely try those out if you don't get what you want out of stepping up the gauges.


----------



## Trespass (Nov 3, 2011)

I would suggest DR's Sunbeam series. I personally hear "twang" in hex core strings, the Sunbeams are round core. They sound fantastic anyways, worth a shot.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 3, 2011)

Trespass said:


> I would suggest DR's Sunbeam series ...


What are the trebles like on these? I like the wound strings I have. I'm OK with the plain steel B, but the plain steel high-E is the one that's jarring.

Konfyouzd posted that Martin has brass plated trebles, which I may go for if switching to a 13 doesn't tame the twang enough, but what else is out there?

Ray


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 3, 2011)

I know you may not want to go down that road,but have you considered using a capo at the first fret and tune half step down with the same gauges?


----------



## ElRay (Nov 3, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> I know you may not want to go down that road,but have you considered using a capo at the first fret and tune half step down with the same gauges?


My tension is already very light, but that might work for the next few days. I decided to just order the singles I need to do:

```
E4 .013" PL == 27.41#
B3 .018" PL == 29.49#
G3 .024" PB == 30.24#
D3 .032" PB == 30.53#
A2 .045" PB == 34.04#
E2 .062" PB == 35.38#
total == 187.07#
```
We'll see if going from an 11 and a 15 to a 13 and a 18 tame the twang.

Ray


----------

